# Samsung 4K UHD D590 oder warten auf E590 FreeSync ??



## Speedy1612 (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Community ,

Ich bin gerade etwas hin und her gerissen , mein Samsung SA850 ( ziemlich der erste mit WQHD) ist nun verkauft , bedingt durch das PLS Panel hat das Teil Schlieren gezogen jenseits von gut und böse , hauptsächlich ist mir das aber nur beim Blu-Ray Schauen aufgefallen .

Nun suche Ich einen UHD Monitor da Ich jetzt mit den SA850 schon auf 3200x1880 gezockt habe.

Ich habe viele Berichte gelesen und der Samsung UE28D590 hat überall ganz gut abgeschnitten , am WE lag er bei rund 370€ 

Nun habe Ich einen Artikel über FreeSnyc gelesen was besser ist wenn die Bildwiderlohungspunkte unter 60 sind  (bei 4K wird das wohl auch noch etwas dauern mit über 60FPS) 

Es kommt also nun der Baugleiche wie oben genannt nur halt mit FreeSync  nennt sich dann UE28E590.  Vorbestellpreis rund 529€ , zum erscheinen denke Ich fallen die Preise noch einmal. 

Lohnt sich der mehrpreis nun ? warten oder nicht ?

Grüße Speedy


----------



## BloodyAngel (26. Mai 2015)

Also ich kann nur meine pers. Meinung zum Thema "Monitorkauf" rauslassen.... da ich aktuell auch mit mir in dem Bereich schwanger gehe was in Zukunft passiert...

Pers. würde ich keinen neuen Monitor anschaffen der keine der "neuen" Sync-Techniken unterstützt.... zumal du es selbst schon festgestellt hast ,dass in UHD eine Bildrate jenseits der 60 FPS wohl je nach Spiel und Detailgrad auf sich warten lassen werden!

Entsprechend wenn würde ich den Aufpreis für die Freesync Version investieren.... unter der Premisse vorher zu schauen ab welch HZ Schwelle bei dem Modell denn Freesync anfängt zu greifen. 

Grüße Bloody


----------



## Benie (26. Mai 2015)

Ich habe den Samsung UE28D590 seit Dezember und bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden mit dem Monitor.
Natürlich sieht natives 4k schon Hammer aus grad bei GTA5 oder Project Cars.
Dafür brauchts aber auch sehr viel GPU Power. Unter einer GTX 970 oder AMD R9-290 wird es ziemlich zäh, was die FPS angeht.

Ich spiele z.B. nur mit einer GTX 770 da fehlt es schon an VRam und natürlich an der Leistung der Karte.
GTA5 kann ich aber mit Abstrichen der Details auch in 4k spielen und das recht ordentlich.

Wenn die 980Ti draußen ist wird es Zeit für nen Wechsel der GPU dann macht 4k sicher mehr Sinn als jetzt.
Ob Freesync den Aufpreis wert ist kann ich nicht sagen da ich dies noch nicht Live gesehen habe.

PS. Der Samsung UE28D590 macht manchmal Probleme mit AMD`s R9 Serie was die Kompatibilität angeht...


----------



## feder19 (26. Mai 2015)

was haben die denn für ne Panel-Technologie, TN?


----------



## Benie (26. Mai 2015)

feder19 schrieb:


> was haben die denn für ne Panel-Technologie, TN?



Ja die alte ehrwürdige TN Technik, die wie alles im Leben auch ihre Vor und Nachteile hat wie Schwächen beim Blickwinkel oder Farbtreue...


----------



## Speedy1612 (26. Mai 2015)

Von IPS bin Ich erst einmal geheilt .... Daher bin Ich froh das es TN ist !

Wieso macht den der D590 Probleme mit R9ern ?

Die Neuen Samsungs kommen übrigens auch als 850er Serie  mit IPS + FreeSync


----------



## feder19 (27. Mai 2015)

perfekt, ich will nen IPS-Panel als nächstes. Suche nen 4K Panel mit guter Ergonomie, IPS und einer der Sync-Techniken, das könnte ja dann was werden.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (27. Mai 2015)

Pauschal kann man nicht sagen, dass der U28D590 Probleme mit der R9 Serie macht, betreibe gleich zwei davon an einer R9 280. Der E590 wird soweit ich weiß in etwa der gleiche Monitor mit FreeSync werden. Von daher würde ich mir zunächst überlegen, ob adaptiver Sync für Dich relevant ist.  Mehr als 350€ würde ich für den D590 jedoch nicht zahlen, immer auf Schnäppchenjagd bleiben!


----------



## Benie (27. Mai 2015)

Die Probleme sind ja auch nur sporadisch mit der R9 Serie von AMD. Das steht in diversen Foren, die ich hier jetzt nicht suchen werde 
Und zwar kommen bei einigen Nutzern nur 30Hz vom Displayport der GPU zum Monitor, wo eigentlich 60Hz ankommen müssten.

Wäre schön wenn Samsung noch Freesync Softwareseitig nachreichen würde für den U28D590, was aber glaube ich technisch nicht möglich ist 
Am meisten Laune macht zur Zeit GTA5 in 4K, was einfach nur bombastisch aussieht damit.
Gestern einfach mal wieder nur durch die Landschaft gecruist im Cabrio von BMW (heißt "Übermacht" bei GTA5)
Und dazu gute Musik ins Radio und ab in den Sonnenuntergang...


----------



## Speedy1612 (27. Mai 2015)

Ja das halt noch die Frage ob es sich lohnt wenn man günstig an den D590 kommt den E590 zu kaufen.

Am Wochenende war er bei 355€ bei Amazon jetzt liegt er wieder bei 405€ 

Wie Zufrieden bist du MilesEdgeworth ? Hast du Schlieren beim Blu-Ray Schauen ? Oder generell bei filmen mit schneller Bewegung ?   Und wie Sieht es mit Gaming aus , der Moni soll ja eine "Gaming Taste " haben 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Benie (27. Mai 2015)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ja das halt noch die Frage ob es sich lohnt wenn man günstig an den D590 kommt den E590 zu kaufen.
> 
> Am Wochenende war er bei 355€ bei Amazon jetzt liegt er wieder bei 405€
> 
> ...



Die umworbene "Gaming Taste" von Samsung gibt es nicht. 
Dafür musst du erst ins OSD des Monitors und den Gamingmodus einschalten, was quasi nichts anderes macht als viel zu hell und übertriebene Bongbonfarben.

Schlieren bei Filmen sind nicht zu sehen, dafür ein wenig bei schnellen Shootern wie UT3 oder 4.
Bei BF3 oder GTA5 sind diese kaum wahrnehmbar und noch akzeptabel


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (27. Mai 2015)

Was Gaming angeht bin ich wohl eher keine gute Anlaufstelle.  
Aber bin soweit zufrieden mit dem Monitor. Mein erstes Modell hat nach dem Standby meist einen bis zu ein-sekündigen Bildaussetzer, das könnte aber auch am Kabel liegen. (benutze nicht das mitgelieferte Kabel) 
Bluray Laufwerk habe ich keins, kann von daher nur von YouTube Videos etc. berichten. Extremes Schlieren o.ä. ist mir jedoch nicht aufgefallen. 
Verwende eine Skalierungsstufe von 150% in Windows wodurch man ein akzeptables Verhältnis aus Bildgröße und Bildschärfe enthält. Sehr löblich ist jedenfalls die Farbdarstellung des Monitors, Farben wirken relativ natürlich und weiß ist tatsächlich auch weiß.


----------



## feder19 (27. Mai 2015)

Benie schrieb:


> Die Probleme sind ja auch nur sporadisch mit der R9 Serie von AMD. Das steht in diversen Foren, die ich hier jetzt nicht suchen werde
> Und zwar kommen bei einigen Nutzern nur 30Hz vom Displayport der GPU zum Monitor, wo eigentlich 60Hz ankommen müssten.
> 
> Wäre schön wenn Samsung noch Freesync Softwareseitig nachreichen würde für den U28D590, was aber glaube ich technisch nicht möglich ist
> ...



Was für Settings packt deine 770 in 4K?


----------



## Benie (27. Mai 2015)

feder19 schrieb:


> Was für Settings packt deine 770 in 4K?



Damit spiele ich mit 35-45 Fps im Schnitt was für mich zur Zeit reicht.
Man beachte die Speicherbelegung im 1. Bild


----------



## feder19 (27. Mai 2015)

Nice, hatte Bedenken ob ich schon auf den 4K-Zug aufspringen sollte, da ich GTA 5 in vernünftiger Quali gerne in 4K zocken würde, aber nicht mehr als 300€ für die Graka ausgeben möchte. Aber das sollte ja mit ner GTX 970 dann hinhauen.

Danke für die Antwort @Benie !


----------



## Speedy1612 (28. Mai 2015)

Benie wie sieht es den bei dir aus ? Empfinden wegen Schlieren etc ?


EDIT: Sorry ! habs Überlesen hast du ja schon geschrieben gehabt [emoji28]


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. Mai 2015)

Heute für 350€ .... Da kann man fast schwach werden


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (29. Mai 2015)

Wäre ein akzeptabler Preis  falls er nicht passt, kannst Du ihn ja immernoch zurücksenden!


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. Mai 2015)

332€ jetzt hab ich zugeschlagen , mal schauen ob sich die 200€ mehr zum E590 lohnen oder nicht


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (31. Mai 2015)

Hat Deine R9 290 denn Displayport oder Mini-Displayport Ausgänge? Sollte letzteres zutreffen kann ich folgendes Kabel empfehlen: Notebooksbilliger


----------



## Speedy1612 (31. Mai 2015)

Die 290X hat normalen DP ,

Habe aber hier Ein DP auf DP Kabel und auch ein DP auf mini DP Kabel [emoji12]  

Alles da  Danke trotzdem 


EDIT: Preis wurde auf 317€ geändert , Jetzt macht der E590 keinen Sinn mehr für mich , die Kohle kann man in die 300er AMD Serie Stecken für mehr Frames


----------



## Speedy1612 (3. Juni 2015)

Tja.... Also nach nun Intensiven Testen  kann Ich folgendes sagen :

4K @ 30Hz kein Problem 
4K @ 60Hz geht garnicht nur Bildaussetzer .... [emoji17] Ich habe gelesen das dies wohl nun ein Problem von AMD Treibern sein soll ... 

Bin etwas hin und her gerissen ihn wieder zurück zusenden


----------



## Benie (3. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte dich ja vorher gewarnt Speedy, das manche AMD GPU`s Probleme machen mit den 60Hz bei 4K.
Versuch nochmal ein anderes Displayportkabel, falls du eines auftreiben kannst von nem Freund, vielleicht geht's damit.

Sonst bleibt leider nur zurückschicken, denn mit 30Hz zu spielen wäre keine Option


----------



## Speedy1612 (3. Juni 2015)

Hab schon 2 DP Kabel durch ... Bleibt dabei 4K in 60Hz nicht machbar ......


Aber wieder nur ein 2560x1440p Monitor wollte Ich eigentlich umgehen .

Das Problem ist ja das alle AMDs Zicken auf 4K und 60Hz ..... :/


----------



## Benie (3. Juni 2015)

Das scheint ja doch ein größeres Problem zu sein, ob da nun der Monitor die Probleme macht oder die Graka kann man nur mutmaßen.
Scheinbar betrifft das Nvidia gar nicht, zumindest hab ich da noch nichts gelesen von Problemen.

Ist natürlich ärgerlich für dich, da der Monitor ja vom Preis her ein gutes Angebot war und so viel günstige 4K Bildschirme gibts nicht auf dem Markt...


----------



## Speedy1612 (3. Juni 2015)

Du sagst es Benie .... 

Ich werde Ihn wohl behalten , weil Ich durch den Verkauf meines Monitors nicht draufgezahlt habe sondern noch 10€ gewinn gemacht habe .

Dieses Jahr kommt noch eine ablöse für die 290X und Ich hoffe das bei AMD "Fury" (300er) oder Nvidia dann Endlich alles geht .

Werde dann Taktik Spiele wo wenig FPS reichen auf 4K machen und bei allen anderen Games wie vorher einfach 3200x1880p einstellen .

Ich denke es würde keinen Sinn machen den Monitor für die "schlappen" 317€ zurückzusenden.

Ist meine Denkweise Falsch ? 

Grüße


----------



## Benie (3. Juni 2015)

Ich würde es auch so machen und warten was AMD in naher Zukunft so auf den Markt bringt.
Vielleicht kommt noch mal ein neuer Catalyst Treiber der das Problem behebt...

Ps. stelle mal im OSD des Monitors den "Overdrive" also die Reaktionszeit von "Schneller" auf "Standart" vielleicht hilft das.

Hier nochmal ein anderes Forum in dem hat ein User mit nem anderen DP Kabel sein Problem lösen können:
Samsung U28D590D and Sapphire r9 290x 4k Issues - Samsung - Displays


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (4. Juni 2015)

Also Du hast immer Bildaussetzer bei 60Hz.. Mal andere Betriebssysteme getestet? Welche Displayport-Kabel kamen denn schon zum Einsatz? Mal eine andere Grafikkarte getestet oder die Displaytreiber installiert?

Dem verlinkten Thread nach zu urteilen tippe ich am ehesten auf das Kabel, auch wenn bereits zwei verschiedene getestet wurden. Displayportkabel sind eine heikle Sache.


----------



## Speedy1612 (4. Juni 2015)

Die Bildausetzer kommen auch mal ganz Sporadisch kurz bei 30Hz , am schlimmsten ist es wenn Ich OC auf meine  290X mache dann Flackert alles wie Wild. 

Getestet auf Win 8 und Win 7 

Getestet noch auf einer R9-280X  sowie den neuesten Beta Treiber von AMD 

Bin nun auf diese Seite gestoßen und die Liste an "Zugelassenen" DP Kabeln ist ja erschreckend gering ! 
http://www.displayport.org/products-database/

Ich werde wohl noch einmal das hier Probieren : 

UltraAVÂ® DisplayPort to DisplayPort Version 1.2 Cable â€“ Accell

Ansonsten hoffe Ich das AMD endlich was rausbringt ..... auf Facebook häufen sich auch schon die Beschwerden wegen dem Problem.

Jetzt mal etwas erfreuliches :   Dirt Rally auf 4K ...... der Wahnsinn 

*Achso :   Per HDMI auf 30HZ und 4K kommen keine Aussetzer und auch meine OC kann Ich auf die Karte machen ohne das irgendetwas murrt.   

Per DP sind nur Probleme......*


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (4. Juni 2015)

Einen ganz kurzen Aussetzer hat mein einer U28D auch immer nach dem einschalten. Mit der R9 280X tritt das Problem ganz genauso auf?
Das weißt noch mehr auf ein Kabelproblem hin. Hätte die Karte einen Mini DP könnte ich Dir ein Kabel empfehlen, zu den gewöhnlichen kann ich aber leider keine Tipps geben.  Kleiner  Verweis am Rande: Im 3DCenter gibt es im Unterforum Technologie einen Thread namens "Wann kommen bessere Monitore auf den Markt?" (so in etwa jedenfalls). Dort wurden bereits Displayport Kabel wegen ebensolchen Problemen diskutiert, vielleicht wäre das noch eine geeignete Anlaufstelle!


----------



## Speedy1612 (4. Juni 2015)

Hey Miles , ja auch mit der R9 280X tritt es auf , daher scheint es echt ein Problem mit den DP Kabeln zu sein , und zusätzlich evt die Treiber von AMD

Samstag weiss Ich mehr da kommt das Kabel.

Danke in den Thread schau Ich mal rein


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (5. Juni 2015)

Sollte es etwas Neues geben und ich bekomm's nicht mit schreib mir ruhig eine Nachricht, hoffe doch sehr, dass sich das Problem aus der Welt schaffen lässt.


----------



## Duvar (5. Juni 2015)

Hi, kannst dir ja mal diesen Thread durchlesen und dir eventuell die 27" Variante anschauen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/381994-dell-uhd-ips-24-vs-samsung-28-uhd-tn.html
Bin persönlich zufrieden mit dem 24" Modell, größer wäre natürlich besser, aber es mangelt an Platz. Wenn du genug Platz hast, schau dir den 39" Phillips an, HisN hat genug zu dem geposted im Forum.
Soll wohl sehr gut sein.


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Juni 2015)

So auch mit dem neuen Kabel geht es nicht , Ich denke es liegt eindeutig an der R9-290X , jedoch funktioniert Dirt Rally in 4K 60Hz ohne Aussetzer... Immerhin ...

GTA V geht nicht ... Könnte auch am Spiel liegen ....


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (11. Juni 2015)

Inwiefern funktioniert Dirt Rally ohne Aussetzer? Keinerlei Grafikfehler während dem Spielen?


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Juni 2015)

Ja richtig alles läuft so wie es sein sollte aber nur bei Dirt [emoji28]


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (11. Juni 2015)

Ok, das ist wirklich total seltsam.. Werden dann auch im BIOS etc. Artefakte gezeigt?  Ubuntu vom USB booten und mal ausprobieren? 
Das hast Du zwar sicher schon probiert falls möglich, aber ein anderer Displayport-Anschluss kommt auch nicht in Frage?


----------



## Speedy1612 (12. Juni 2015)

Die R9-290X hat nur einen DP Leider 
Ich hake es mal so ab nun, kommt eh bald be neue Graka  
Der Samsung macht aber ein Klasse Bild soviel kann man sagen


----------

